# Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR



## OC.Conny (15. September 2016)

*Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Meine Swiftech AiO hat sich verabschiedet und jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem.
Mein interesse an der EK Water Blocks Predator als 240er oder 360er Variante ist durchaus gross und über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich freuen.

Eine Frage habe ich nur: Kann ich den Radiator so im Gehäuse unterbringen das die Schläuche oben sind . . . also ich möchte die AiO nicht waagerecht am Deckel montieren sondern senkrecht vorne im Gehäuse mit Winkel befestigen und da wären die Schläuche oben?
                                                 Oder ist das wegen der Zirkulation und der Luft nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## v3nom (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Moin,

ich nutze einen EK Predator 360 und bin super zufrieden!
Die möglichen Orientierungen des Radiators sind im Handbuch aufgelistet, welches online abrufbar ist!
Eine Montage in der Front ist kein Problem, einzig der Betrieb auf der Seite (in einer der 2 Seitenstellungen) und über Kopf (Radiator am Boden) sind nicht möglich. In diesen Positionen wäre die Pumpe höher, als der AGB und die Gefahr besteht das diese Luft ansaugt.

Kühle damit einen i7-5820k@4,5GHz und eine GTX 1080@2.1GHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Super genau wie auf deinem Bild will ich das Ding verbauen. Werde mir die 240er Variante holen weil ich Angst habe das sonst der Platz nicht reicht.

Hast du einen merklichen Unterschied mit den Lüftern festgestellt weil du Push und Pull machst oder würden 3 Stück auf einer Seite auch reichen?


----------



## v3nom (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Push/Pull ist bei mir 3-4°C besser bei der Grafikkartentemperatur, als reiner Push.
Bei meiner CPU merke ich keinen Unterschied


----------



## OC.Conny (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Du hast ja deine Graka auch mit im Kreislauf gibt es diese fertigen Kühllösungen noch von EK weil ich finde nichts bei denen auf der Homepage bin dem Englishen nicht so versiert.


----------



## v3nom (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Die gibt es auch nicht gesondert!
Du musst einfach einen beliebigen GPU Kühler nehmen und dann etwas weiter unten folgende Option dazu buchen:
"Connect a pre-filled GPU water block to                              your EK-XLC Predator with QDC!" für ca 30€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Ich warte ja noch auf die GTX 1080 Ti und wenn dann die Zotac AMP! extreme kommt und EK dazu einen GPU Kühler baut könnte ich den einfach so mit in das System integrieren? (natürlich brauche ich dann noch nen zweiten Radiator)


----------



## v3nom (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Wenn EK so einen Kühler bringt, ja. Glaube ich aber eher nicht.
Ansonten kann man aber die Schnelltrenner selber kaufen und sich soetwas selber bauen.
Habe mir auch gerade eine 360er Erweiterung mit AGPU und Pumpe mit Schnelltrennern gebaut für das neue Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Hast du Erfahrung mit anderen AiO Wasserkühlungen? Wie ist die Lautstärke der EK?`Die Swiftech ist meine 3. AiO und bei jeder konnte ich nach einiger Zeit dieses leichte fiepen bis zu einem "nadeln" der Pumpe hören und hoffe das das bei der EK nicht mehr so ist.

Ganz ehrlich ich bin einfach zu faul um mich mit ner Custom Wasserkühlung zu beschäftigen und bei jeder Änderung Wasser ablassen und neu befüllen und einmal im Jahr alles reinigen und durchspülen da kaufe ich lieber aller 2 -3 Jahre ne neue AiO.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*



v3nom schrieb:


> Wenn EK so einen Kühler bringt, ja. Glaube ich aber eher nicht.
> Ansonten kann man aber die Schnelltrenner selber kaufen und sich soetwas selber bauen.
> Habe mir auch gerade eine 360er Erweiterung mit AGPU und Pumpe mit Schnelltrennern gebaut für das neue Gehäuse.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch die neue EK SPC Pumpe: EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM - Plexi (incl. pump)  – EK Webshop

Wie leise ist sie denn im Vergleich zu deiner Predator DDC Pumpe?


----------



## v3nom (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Ne das ist meine erste AIO. Hatte anfangs überlegt eine Corsair zu holen, aber war von den Pumpen abgeschreckt.
Die Pumpe ist auf hoher Drehzahl leicht hörbar und surrt etwas. Mit einem gedämmten Gehäuse aber nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar. Die EK Lüfter sind eigentlich auch ganz gut, sind aber nicht ultra silent. Deswegen bin ich auch Noctua Lüfter umgestiegen.

Die vorher gepostete Erweiterung werde ich dann dank der Schnelltrenner in den Predator-Kreislauf integrieren, wodurch ich dann 2x360mm Radiatoren zu kühlen habe


----------



## OC.Conny (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Na dann erstmal danke für alle Infos und die nette Unterhaltung . . .


----------



## v3nom (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wie leise ist sie denn im Vergleich zu deiner Predator DDC Pumpe?



Finde ich deutlich angenehmer. Leider hat der In-Port gerade ein Leck und ich warte auf EK diese umzutauschen


----------



## OC.Conny (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Ein kleines Update

Habe die alte AiO wegen starker Geräuschentwicklung nun ausggetauscht gegen die EK Predator 240 und mein System neu aufgesetzt ( neue SSD 1TB Samsung EVO und  Windows 10 alles in einem Abwasch).
Es läuft jetzt seit 3 Tagen und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie leise diese "AiO" von EK arbeitet. Ich hatte bisher 3 andere AiO Kühllösungen über die Jahre und bei jeder machte die Pumpe Geräusche oder wurden sogar vom Board noch verstärkt aber wenn ich jetzt die Predator
dagegen im Vergleich höre will ich es glauben das aufwendige Wasserkühlungen nahezu lautlos arbeiten.
Ich möchte aber dazu sagen das die Predator im Vergleich zur Swiftech welche ich vorher hatte 3-5 Grad schlechter in den Temperaturen ist im Idle (31-34 Grad) wie auch unter Last ( bei Prime95 liegen schonmal 88 Grad an) aber wie gesagt absolut leise oder 
besser gesagt lautlos. Was man hört sind die Lüfter aber das liegt an jedem selber wie stark er sie aufdreht 
Ein grosses Minus ist der Preis mit über 200 € fällt dieser sehr hoch aus und ich hoffe das ist Gerechtfertigt durch hochwertige Komponenten gerade bei der Pumpe aber das wird erst die Zeit zeigen.

Fazit: Bin sehr zufrieden und wenn es so bleibt, vor allem mit der Lautstärke, ist auch der Preis nicht zu hoch. Nur Übertakter die an die Grenze möchten kommen hier nicht weit. 
         Ich bin mit meinem I7 4770K auf 4,3GHz bei 1,160V und wie gesagt bei Prime sind es nach einer Stunde max. 88 Grad.

Hoffe konnte einigen helfen die vielleicht auch gerade am überlegen sind.

Ein grosser Dank geht an "v3nom" der mich bei einigen Fragen und kleinen Problemen sehr gut beraten hat 

So mein System steht jetzt wieder und ich warte nur noch auf ne GTX 1080Ti und ich habe dann wieder hoffentlich 3-4 Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*



OC.Conny schrieb:


> Fazit: Bin sehr zufrieden und wenn es so bleibt, vor allem mit der Lautstärke, ist auch der Preis nicht zu hoch. Nur Übertakter die an die Grenze möchten kommen hier nicht weit.
> Ich bin mit meinem I7 4770K auf 4,3GHz bei 1,160V und wie gesagt bei Prime sind es nach einer Stunde max. 88 Grad.
> 
> ...
> ...



Gerne! 
Bei so einer heißen CPU würde ich es evtl noch in Erwägung ziehen diese "köpfen" zu lassen. Kann Wunder bewirken!
Willst du die GPU dann in den Kreislauf der Predator 240 bringen? Das wird von der Kühlung her knapp.


----------



## fauli007 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Hi Leute,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Finde die Predator sehr interessant und überlege mir eine zuzulegen. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass sie in mein Gehäuse (beQuiet SB 800) passen wird und finde auch im Netz nicht wirklich brauchbare Infos.
Hat vielleicht irgendjemand Erfahrungen in diese Richtung?


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*



fauli007 schrieb:


> Finde die Predator sehr interessant und überlege mir eine zuzulegen. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass sie in mein Gehäuse (beQuiet SB 800) passen wird und finde auch im Netz nicht wirklich brauchbare Infos.
> Hat vielleicht irgendjemand Erfahrungen in diese Richtung?



An welche Predator hast du denn gedacht? Denke das nur ein 140er oder 240er passen wird...
Wenn du den Radiator unter den Deckel baust und dann an die äußerste Position (weg vom Mainboard) setzt, könnte es passen.


----------



## fauli007 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Hab an die 240er gedacht, da die 280er ziemlich sicher zu knapp wird.
Meine Befürchtung ist, dass der 5,25"-Käfig im Weg sein könnte, da der Radi durch die Pumpe doch nochmal ein Stück länger wird.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, echt Top hier im Forum!


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*



fauli007 schrieb:


> Hab an die 240er gedacht, da die 280er ziemlich sicher zu knapp wird.



Schau mal hier ab 10:30




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XEy_6zcHAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fauli007 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Danke!

Ist halt leider wirklich nicht optimal für WaKüs das Case...


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*



fauli007 schrieb:


> Ist halt leider wirklich nicht optimal für WaKüs das Case...



Dafür das Dark Base (Pro) 900 umsomehr 
Habe den 360er Predator unter dem Deckel und noch zusätzlich einen dünnen 360er Radiator vorne.


----------



## fauli007 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Hehe, das stimmt allerdings 

Habe das SB erst vor ein paar Wochen von meiner Freundin bekommen...wenn sie sich schon die Mühe macht, dann weiß ich das auch zu schätzen und lass mir halt was einfallen ^^

Da ich eigentlich nur meine Graka (Sapphire Nitro+ 480) kühlen will, ist vermutlich Custom eh die bessere Lösung. Aber mangels Erfahrung wollte ich mal mit der Predator starten und dann vielleicht die Grafikkarte miteinbinden (mit zusätzlichem Radi). Denke, dass 240+120 reichen sollten. CPU ist nur ein Xeon 1231-v3 ohne oc/mit undevolting.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal warten ob von Alphacool was passendes für die Custom kommt. Formular zum einschicken meiner Karte hätte ich ja schon ausgefüllt auf der Homepage (falls Eddy mitliest)


----------



## OC.Conny (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*



v3nom schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Bei so einer heißen CPU würde ich es evtl noch in Erwägung ziehen diese "köpfen" zu lassen. Kann Wunder bewirken!
> Willst du die GPU dann in den Kreislauf der Predator 240 bringen? Das wird von der Kühlung her knapp.



Die 88 Grad werden ja nur bei Prime erreicht was ja in der Praxis so nicht vorkommt.
Nein da wird keine GPU eingebunden mein Gehäuse ist ziemlich gut durchlüftet da brauche ich mir wegen Temps keine Sorgen machen  . . . die 1080Ti wird so Richtung Zotac GTX AMP! extreme


@fauli007

Wenn du ein bisschen basteln magst hier mal ein Foto wo meine EK Predator sitzt . . . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe vorne sämtliche Käfige für die Laufwerke ausgebaut und mir ein Träger gekauft wo 2 SSD und eine HDD drauf passen und diesen verkehrt herum in einen 5 Zoll Schacht eingebaut so passt auf der anderen Seite meine Lüftersteuerung auch noch rein.
Die Predator habe ich mit 4 Winkeln 2 rechts und 2 links in den Laufwerksschacht eingebaut mit vorne 2 Lüfter die "Pushen". Ansonsten 2 Lüfter 140er im Deckel ein 120er hinten und ein 92er im Seitendeckel der auf die Graka bläst.
Das ist jetzt kein besonders grosses Gehäuse (Zalmann GS1000 - ein paar Jährchen alt) aber mit mit ein bisschen Kabelmagement sieht es doch noch aufgeräumt aus.


----------



## fauli007 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

Hi Conny!

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Lösung.

Habe noch weiter gesucht und hätte jetzt was gefunden...

Willkommen bei Facebook

schreiben zwar, das Gehäuse sei gemodde (leider nicht was genau), sieht aber eigentlich aus als würde es passen auf den Bildern


----------



## fauli007 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Kühlung muss her . . . EK WATER BLOCKS PREDATOR*

deleted


----------

